# Long handled wipedown knives?



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

I seen these mentioned in various threads ( mostly by 2buck ) but I've never tried one. It would be nice to be able to do 9ft + ceilings without having to get on stilts.

Question is.... Having a long handle and wiping from the floor, can you get enough pressure feedback? Are you able to get consistent bevel depth?
I'm pretty open minded to trying different tools but this is just one that I've always shrugged off.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

What:blink:, you don't believe me














The knife you pictured is a good one the start with, lots of flex in them. But b/c they flex so well, you may get a years service out of them, under 2bjr use...

Good handle on them too, you can pop the plastic cap off the bottom of the handle, and stuff a pole sander up it's you know what. make sure you cram the handle up it good, you want it to fit snug so the knife don't spin on the handle.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

I just slide the end of my glazer pole in the end of the wipe down knife and get plenty of leverage on high lids


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mountain Man said:


> I just slide the end of my glazer pole in the end of the wipe down knife and get plenty of leverage on high lids


That's what we used to do back in the day, the rubber handle kinda locks it in place. If we didn't have the wipedown knife, a sh!t pile of masking tape, an 8" knife, and a sand pole handle would do the trick quite well.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

My rankee fits onto my BTE extendable twist lock corner roller pole, Works awsome, Plenty of flex, Your missing out on a sweet tool buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Capt uses the Rankee too. I've been wanting to try it out but it seems to come with a twist-lock handle.I haven't met a quality twist-lock handle yet that wasn't a flimsy piece of crap (I haven't tried the BTE Caz ) Does it thread onto a sandpole/roller pole or a regular threaded painters extension pole? I've seen it on Walltools but there's no picture or real description of it. Rankee says it's "mounted on an aluminum adapter"? :blink:

http://www.rankee.com/#!wipe-down-knives/c21tp


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

br549 said:


> I think Capt uses the Rankee too. I've been wanting to try it out but it seems to come with a twist-lock handle.I haven't met a quality twist-lock handle yet that wasn't a flimsy piece of crap (I haven't tried the BTE Caz ) Does it thread onto a sandpole/roller pole or a regular threaded painters extension pole? I've seen it on Walltools but there's no picture or real description of it. Rankee says it's "mounted on an aluminum adapter"? :blink:
> 
> http://www.rankee.com/#!wipe-down-knives/c21tp


There is no adaptor on mine, I got the rankee with short extenable handle, Liked the blade but the handle sucked, I had a BTE extenable twist lock corner roller pole and the rankee fits, Same as the spreare corner sander, that fits as well, No adapter, Its a sweet handle, Chunky and extends to a good reach.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I have a 3'', 6'' ,8'' ,10'' ,12'' flat knifes that go on to a 2 foot to a 12 foot ex pole and a 10'' , 12'' with a bend for the leds ...snap on knifes...all (s steel)


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cooking up the 3'' ....drywallers make the coolest tools


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I know you like it


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> I know you like it


I'm wondering what the advantage is to the bent knife, do you get more distance with it when wiping flat tapes. Thats what your using it for right


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm wondering what the advantage is to the bent knife, do you get more distance with it when wiping flat tapes. Thats what your using it for right


gets in the corner better / hold mud on knife / not all leds are flat leds  ....you need to try it you will like it bro


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> gets in the corner better / hold mud on knife / not all leds are flat leds  ....you need to try it you will like it bro


Have a 10" richards I can try it to, remember, I'm dumb when it comes to the mechanical stuff

How do you bend it with out breaking or snapping it.

Please don't tell me fire is involved:blink:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Have a 10" richards I can try it to, remember, I'm dumb when it comes to the mechanical stuff
> 
> How do you bend it with out breaking or snapping it.
> 
> Please don't tell me fire is involved:blink:


in a break


----------

